# :: ECS Tuning :: Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Kit - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


*ECS Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Kit* - $74.95

Hours and hours have been spent in the confines of our research and 
development sector in the attempt to create a new oil filter housing to 
solve the numerous issues that the stock plastic housing has been 
burdened with. Out of it came something that is a first in the 
automotive world for Volkswagen and Audi vehicles, an oil filter housing
made out of tough and durable aluminum. 

Yet another innovative product from ECS.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:snowcool:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

anything like this in the works for 12v VR6?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

mike minnillo said:


> anything like this in the works for 12v VR6?


We are looking into expanding our aluminum filter housings into other markets, but we have no release date as of now.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking into expanding our aluminum filter housings into other markets, but we have no release date as of now.


Hurry, Hurry Please. I have a 3.6L Vr6. This is on my list of must purchase when you have it ready.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

MK4 R32 please thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Holiday Sale! :snowcool:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

In Stock! :thumbup:


----------



## dorcas23 (Jul 29, 2012)

*housing*

will this part fit a 2.5 BPS engine of 07 new beetle?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

dorcas23 said:


> will this part fit a 2.5 BPS engine of 07 new beetle?


 The current 2.0T version - No sir 

New 2.5 version coming out - Yes will fit all 2.5 models


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Phaeton V8?*

Do you have one that will fit a VW Phaeton V8? Mine already failed, really would love to get one before the next plastic piece fails.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

tynee said:


> Do you have one that will fit a VW Phaeton V8? Mine already failed, really would love to get one before the next plastic piece fails.


Sorry, nothing for the Phaeton V8 at this time.


Andy


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

any updates for the 12v Vr6?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

tehlub said:


> any updates for the 12v Vr6?


Sorry, no updates on the VR6 option. The 2.5 housing will be our here soon! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Any chance on making these out of steel? I want to get magnets to stick to these, and my plastic one is holing up just fine, so no need to change it out just to go to another material that won't help me complete my goal.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Krieger said:


> Any chance on making these out of steel? I want to get magnets to stick to these, and my plastic one is holing up just fine, so no need to change it out just to go to another material that won't help me complete my goal.


Sorry, housing will only come in 6061 - You can always use sticky magnets to reach your goal. umpkin:

Andy


----------

